# Stratford - Olympic Park/London Stadium



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Probably clutching at straws but are there any decent places to drop into?

I am parking at Stratford International and spending the evening watching Usain and his mates....


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Drewster said:


> Probably clutching at straws but are there any decent places to drop into?
> 
> I am parking at Stratford International and spending the evening watching Usain and his mates....


Probably closest options, hackney Wick is only a shortish walk from the stadium over the canals. Not tried those two but beats your Costa etc...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks - Roach Road looks pretty "on-route"....

I've also spotted "Tina we salute you" which looks a possibility


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Stour Space - Roach Road, Fish Island

I can only assume this is the "Counter Cafe" mentioned by @christos_geo as it is in the right place (and there is nothing much else it could be)

It was pretty crowded and I didn't get to "browse" - I saw they did various cold brews etc but only behind a crowd - the flat white I had was very good,

MrsD was impressed with the hot choc... although only after adding some sugar.

Mini-D was less impressed with the "coke" - her comment amounted to "Why don't they just sell 'Coke or Pepsi' rather than this horrible stuff?"

(Mini-D is very polite and she didn't use the words pretentious trendy crap)

The various food on offer looked good.

After a wander to Roman Road Market we found a little Pizza place which did.... well brilliant Pizza (Vicolo Romano)

Plus a little place for a (nother) coffee - Hiland Cafe (also in Roman Road).... I'd say an even better flatwhite but MrsD was less enamoured with the HotChoc... a little bit "just like a supermarket".... this wasn't helped because it was sprinkled with choc powder rather than the Art of the previous one.

As an aside - *Usain Bolt didn't win!!!* and the crowd were not happy....

Nor was the pundit/interviewer who:

a) Ignored Gatlin... didn't mention his name or make any attempt to speak to him (during his lap of "honour")

b) Was somewhat effusive in his praise for Bolt...

c) Did the double whammy of praise (Bolt) and distain (Gatlin) with the quote:

"It has been an absolute honour and a privilege to be on the same track with you who has graced the stage blah blah blah.... *ALWAYS CLEAN* "


----------



## Miketh (Aug 2, 2017)

I've only just moved to Stratford, so have no input as of yet, but will watch this thread closely.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Bit of a trek, (half hours walk?) Would be worth it?? is Dark Arts Coffee in Homerton. Only open Thurs-Sat though. I want to go there myself but I would appreciate it if others went there before me & post their thoughts here


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Grimley said:


> Bit of a trek, (half hours walk?) Would be worth it?? is Dark Arts Coffee in Homerton. Only open Thurs-Sat though. I want to go there myself but I would appreciate it if others went there before me & post their thoughts here


I will kill again is a BANGING shop!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Dark Arts / I will kill again got featured in a recent issue of 'Built' (hipster motorbike mag). Apparently Cult of Doom is named after the nerve gas attacks in Japan. He's into his bikes as well as his coffee, I will have to go and have a look at some point.


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah, I know the feeling. I barely managed to find Roach Road and Stour Space on my own, despite searching extensively.

The fact that Usain didn't win is also shicking - like water being dry all of a sudden.


----------

